

Ask YC: Anybody have any experience using Wufoo? - NSX2

I'm not a programmer and although there are programmers where I am there are very few with a "startup mentality" ... mostly folks from big companies who like to live fantasy lives through "Tech Entrepreneur Startups"-type Meetups.<p>Anyway, I thought that until I find people who can lend a hand to help build what I have in mind, the best I can do is dive in and put together whatever I can by myself.<p>I was thinking just an intro page for starters with a "notify us when launching" type feature.<p>I'm looking at Wufoo, but I can't seem to understand some key questions I have, namely, where does the inputted data on my website go?<p>Does it come to me directly, if so what kind of d-base do I need to put together?<p>Does it go to them and if so, then what?  Do they send me an excel/.txt doc with all the inputed data?<p>Is it automatic, included in the pricing option, or extra?<p>Do they maintain any rights over it?<p>In other words, I imagine they keep the data since if they just gave me the source code then it would be impossible to enforce payment, but on what terms do they keep the info?<p>Anybody have any actual experience using Wufoo on their own site/blog and care to share your experience?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
trekker7
If you need a basic intro page, why not just hand code it?

Check out <http://www.w3schools.com/html/default.asp> which is a good HTML
tutorial. Also if you're going to do more complex stuff, try Django
(www.djangobook.com).

~~~
NSX2
Thanx!

Okay, so I took a quick look at the tuturial for "forms" and aside from I
don't get a sense of how to place them visually and where I need to write the
code to put them "here" vs. there on the website, when someone submits info it
sends it to "another html page".

Where is that page - do I have to create it, does it create itself, do I have
to be running a d-base to collect the info, how do I access that page to see
the input, etc.

Any info would be appreciated, thanx.

~~~
trekker7
The central point is the <form> </form> tag set. When you write <form
action="page.html" method="get"> [other code] </form> the browser well make a
request for page.html and add the form data as part of the URL. Otherwise if
the method is "post" it'll send the form data via request arguments.

I probably can't explain this too well, so check this out:
[http://www.javascript-coder.com/html-form/html-form-
tutorial...](http://www.javascript-coder.com/html-form/html-form-
tutorial-p1.phtml).

Forms are only a small issue though, and learning Web app development piece by
piece, in random order, may not be the best way to go about it. I really
suggest learning Django from www.djangobook.com and following their tutorials
step by step; I believe they have a tutorial where you actually create a
working application, which is the best way to learn.

BTW I sent you an email earlier did you get it? Didn't know if your addy was
"emailadrian" + "at" or "adrian" + "at".

~~~
NSX2
Is your name "Keshav"?

Because if it is I got your email and will reply shortly; if not the email is
"emailadrian|@|inbox.com" with "emailadrian" together as a term.

